# Auger gearbox movement *help*



## F1erceK (Mar 21, 2014)

Greetings!

I purchased this Husq 10530SBE (2006 model) for a mere $220.00. It has a B&S 10.5HP, all the bells and whistles. The impeller was bent backwards (I since fixed that), the shaft was bent, it had the wrong sheer pins, missing two thrust washers, and had a bad flange bearing. I replaced all of those items and the play in the auger assembly is almost gone. What I am left with however is this wobble while the auger is rotating. I can still grab the auger assembly and move it up/down a very small amount and can move it from left to right a little too. This I suspect is due to the design tolerances between the side bearings and the augers themselves. Any thoughts on the wobble and other movement? This has been my first snow blower project, so pardon and newbieness.






For reference here is a link the the exploded view of the auger assembly: 
Parts and Diagrams for Husqvarna 10530 SBE (96195000100) (2006-06)


----------



## ToroGuy (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks like your impeller shaft is really bent. Only way to really fix that is to replace it.


----------



## F1erceK (Mar 21, 2014)

Its a brand new shaft and is not bent. Just installed yesteray and tore apart again this AM to confirm. Its not the shaft


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

If nothing is bent now, there should be no wobble at all. Did you change out every bearing and bushing with the new shaft..auger ends as well? MH


----------



## F1erceK (Mar 21, 2014)

The side bearings are original, I can order new ones. They seemed OK though. Could the pully cause this if it is bent or warped at all? What about the worm gear? FYI I also live in Maine motorhead.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

The oscillation seems to be in synch with the auger rotation, but it is difficult to tell which part of the shaft is causing the movement. Try taking the rakes off and running it in the bucket again. it will become clearer which section is oscillating.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

Add bracing to the top of the bucket from the gear box.. Nothing is bent, you have no support for anything there that has to work hard.


----------



## F1erceK (Mar 21, 2014)

Mr Fixit said:


> Add bracing to the top of the bucket from the gear box.. Nothing is bent, you have no support for anything there that has to work hard.


Thisi Isn't the right solution, it didn't come with or need support bracing to the gearbox.


----------



## F1erceK (Mar 21, 2014)

I tried with the rakes off, and the shaft they bolt to that runs through the gearbox is straight, as is the impeller shaft. The side bearings seem OK and didn't spin with any wobble. I have taken pictures for your viewing in hopes it may lead to a solution?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Did you change out the bushing (#38) inside the gear box? It appears the gear box is jumping possibly from a worn part inside caused by running with a bent impeller shaft? MH


----------



## F1erceK (Mar 21, 2014)

motorhead64 said:


> Did you change out the bushing (#38) inside the gear box? It appears the gear box is jumping possibly from a worn part inside caused by running with a bent impeller shaft? MH


I did not change that part nor did I inspect it beforehand as I didn't think it could cause wobble. I can order one. If its the bushing would I have seen the wobble when I did the test that Westminster suggested?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

motorhead64 said:


> Did you change out the bushing (#38) inside the gear box? It appears the gear box is jumping possibly from a worn part inside caused by running with a bent impeller shaft? MH


The only thing about this that would make me wonder is the frequency of the wobble. The wobble appears timed with the rotation of the augers themselves, not the ~10X faster rotation of the impeller shaft (which is supported by bushing #38, as best I can see). 

The inner thrust washers (#27) are installed, right? I would look at the bushings that support the auger shaft itself in the gearbox, #43, for possible play. Sorry, I'm not sure if these are parts you said you replaced. 

Are the center shafts (tubes) of the augers themselves contacting the gearbox? The thrust washers should keep them away from the gearbox itself, I'd expect. 

If, for some reason, the tubes of the augers are contacting the gearbox directly, they might be able to move the gearbox around as the auger shaft rotates. I'm thinking along the lines of the inside diameter of the tubes rubbing against the outside diameter of the bosses sticking out of the gearbox, where the auger shaft exits, something like that.


----------



## F1erceK (Mar 21, 2014)

Excellent observation Red, that to me rules out the impeller shaft bushings as well. The thrust washers are in place and the rakes are not rubbing against the gearbox. I have however torqed down the shearpins, should they be loose? Maybe I should tare down the gearbox again and see if #46 is bent. The rake tubes seem to be straight, and at $100 each I hope they are.

Any harm in using it as is for tomorrows snow storm?




RedOctobyr said:


> The only thing about this that would make me wonder is the frequency of the wobble. The wobble appears timed with the rotation of the augers themselves, not the ~10X faster rotation of the impeller shaft (which is supported by bushing #38, as best I can see).
> 
> The inner thrust washers (#27) are installed, right? I would look at the bushings that support the auger shaft itself in the gearbox, #43, for possible play. Sorry, I'm not sure if these are parts you said you replaced.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

My 1977 Ariens does that a little bit, but not as extreme as yours. Been using it with no issues for a couple years now. I suspect my auger shaft is bent.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

My shear bolts are snugged. You could certainly try loosening them. 

Also removing them completely, and rotating the augers with the auger shaft stationary, just to see what you observe. 

Did you say the gearbox still wobbles with the augers removed, and the auger shaft turning? 

I thought you'd said the auger shaft itself (#46) is straight, did I misread that?


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

im thinking the same as redoctoby on yure auger tubes are worn. see if you can twist your gear box back and forth


----------



## F1erceK (Mar 21, 2014)

I was not able to determine any wobble with them removed as I had to hold the gearbox with visegrips when I tried it.

#36 is brand new and straight as an arrow. I never inspected part #46, I plan to tomorrow after the snow storm.



RedOctobyr said:


> My shear bolts are snugged. You could certainly try loosening them.
> 
> Also removing them completely, and rotating the augers with the auger shaft stationary, just to see what you observe.
> 
> ...


----------



## F1erceK (Mar 21, 2014)

BB Cub said:


> im thinking the same as redoctoby on yure auger tubes are worn. see if you can twist your gear box back and forth


Do you mean the auger rakes or part #46?


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I had the exact same wobble, from 1 sucking up a NY sunday times, and again sucking uo a tire chain. I lived with the wobble for about 30 years, but I finally fixed it. After changing the auger shaft [it wasn't that], I figured that it was one of the auger tubes. I was able to straighten it out after some effort. Now it runs true. It is a 47 year oldSears/Murray, good for another 20 years. Good luck.
Sid


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

if both shafts are straight, then I would focus inside the gearbox. Is #45 (the ring gear) held onto the shaft via the key (#44)? Is that installed properly and squared?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

F1erceK said:


> I was not able to determine any wobble with them removed as I had to hold the gearbox with visegrips when I tried it.
> 
> #36 is brand new and straight as an arrow. I never inspected part #46, I plan to tomorrow after the snow storm.


If you haven't checked the auger shaft itself, #46, definitely do that. Sorry, I thought that was one you had already checked. 

If it *is* straight, I would leave the augers themselves (#31) off, reassemble, and run it, and see what the gearbox does. If it wobbles, or if it doesn't, you'll have a better sense of whether the augers are involved in the wobble.


----------

